
Norm Kerth’s Safety Poll - eloycoto
https://medium.com/@JoshuaKerievsky/norm-kerths-safety-poll-bcccd5be6e44
======
wgerard
Dang, this sounds like a great idea and maybe I'm just mega-jaded, but I feel
like the places where this would be most helpful are also the places least
likely to:

1) Do this at all

2) Do this in a way that doesn't invite retaliation (basically trying to de-
anonymize the poll)

3) Do anything about it even if everyone says "1" other than pay lip service
to it

